# Itching After Swimming



## captsanner295 (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought I had my dogs itching under control and has been doing great. However it seems after each time he swims whether its in the Bay, fresh water, salt brackish, he itches like crazy two days after and lasts about a week. He digs and chews and is sensitive from his shoulder to his tail. I always rinse him off and dry him off as much as possible. Its just with swimming, which sucks for training. If he doest swim, no itch. Any help would be great.

Thanks
TJ


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

You say... _"I thought I had my dogs itching under control"_ 

How long has that itching been going on? Did you find the cause of the itching? Was it from swimming?

What do you feed? Brand and formula?


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

MikeB said:


> You say... _"I thought I had my dogs itching under control"_
> 
> How long has that itching been going on? Did you find the cause of the itching? Was it from swimming?
> 
> What do you feed? Brand and formula?


I think Mike is on the right track with thinking its a food allergy.

Water just might be putting the dog over the edge and starts the itching.


----------



## captsanner295 (Apr 12, 2009)

We did a food trial as per the vets recommendation with no success. Also been to the dermtologist ruled out mange, but stopped short of the allergy test because I wanted to try removing the frontline to see if it was affecting him. Then realized the frontline plus was making his skin worse. We came off that and skin got much better but still aggravated after swimming. Then came the mast cell tumor which could have been related to the constant inflammation prior that has been removed. We were fine but began water work after giving his skin a break after hunting season and he immediately start itching again.

He is currently on a Taste of the Wild Wetlands formula along with Omega3s, and an oncosupport for the mast cell tumors. Its just weird because he is 100% normal until he touches water then he is off the scratching and chewing again. If he doesn't swim he doesn't ever itch. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## torrentduck (Jul 27, 2009)

I know you mention omega3 in your, but there may be room for adding additional fatty acids to the dog's diet. I am not familiar with the formula you mention and so can't comment on it's quality, but sounds more like a general skin health issue (related to diet) than allergy of any sort. If the dog's skin is not normal in structure due to deficiencies in diet (ex. fatty acids) or your dog's individual issue with assimilating the elements provided in the diet you provide (no two dogs are created equal), and the skin is abnormally dry, this could lead to a sensation after swimming that results in dog scratching at itself (ever gone swimming after getting sunburned and skin is in process of peeling?).

I understand your concern about mast cell and agree with immune-support supplements. However, I would be hard pressed to believe the mast cell was related to the chronic irritation. Dogs get mast cell tumors....I just think you are linking the events. MPO. Certainly justified in watching for others though. One of our dogs had one on a toe that required resection....she was around 8 yrs old and we watched for new ones like a hawk the rest of her life.

Good luck and again, this may ultimately be a diet issue and potentially easy to correct. It sounds like the vets you have used step outside the Western medicine mode in their thought process which is good. If not the case, you may want to look for someone who takes a more holistic approach to issues (note - I am not promoting a solely homeopathic approach -- animals can benefit from a nice melding of Western and non-Western medicine practices.


----------



## captsanner295 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks. As far as the fatty acids he is on a ridiculous amount as per the oncologists recommendation after the mast cell tumors were removed. Currently its 2000mg BID. He does have dry skin which could be the problem but weird being on that high of dosage. I will consult with the dermatologist and vet more to see what the underlying issues could cause the dry skin. 

Thanks
TJ


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

TJ

What I am about to say is a real "stretch", but might be worth looking into.
There is a possibility that the dog is not utilizing the fatty acids you are giving.
This could be due to the dog not producing or putting out adequate bile.
Bile is needed for emulsification of fats, so that they can be adequately absorbed.

Have any liver tests been done -- particularly as they relate to bile ?

As I say, this is a "stretch", but might be worthwhile looking into.



.


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

Could it be the equvelent of swimmers itch that people get? My family and I get it pretty bad from the lake we're on. Google 'duck lice' and 'swimmers itch' for more info. Usually comes from mergansers.


----------



## captsanner295 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. I am going to talk to the vet and look into some of these possibilities. I was really looking tonight at his skin and noticed a few small bite/bumps that got his leg going when I itched them. Maybe the swimmers itch? Maybe its a rash I dont know. More options to look into.

Thanks
TJ


----------



## captsanner295 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well back at it again. Went to the dermatologist had a skin test done and no immediate allergies were discovered. He hasn't been swimming since my original post in July with no skin issues. Opening week of duck season swam for 3 minutes immediately washed and again itching out of his mind 2 weeks later. I am starting to think retirement to the goose field is my only option with him.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

What are you washing him with/in?


----------



## captsanner295 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have tried fresh water, malseb shampoo, and dermpearls conitioner. I've also tried not bathing him. None seem to be better than others.


----------

